# Garmin Colorado or Oregon



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

Jmark, I have used the Colorado 400C since February and love it. Truly one hand operation with the rotating wheel. Oregon is the same but with touch screen. I do not think I would want to be touching the screen with my salty wet hands and such. Could be wrong but I would buy the Colorado 400C again if need be. No problems so far. Goggle it and you will find some good deals price wise. I forget what I paid in Feb. Mike


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike! I'm going to go with the Colorado 400c


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

You just missed a West Marine sale of $349.99 BEFORE $50 mail in rebate on the Colorado 400c.

But, the best deal I found was here...

http://www.adventurestation.com/product/view_product.asp?x_ID=149184&ref=8GPF1211

Never used the above store, but they were mentioned on this site...

http://www.gpsfix.net/?p=140


----------



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com $329!!!!!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

That's a screaming deal! It wasn't on Amazon's site a couple of days ago. Don't forget the rebate expires 12/31.

One note to be aware of - the Bluechart software on the handheld does not transfer to the computer. You can not see bluechart maps or features on your computer unless you buy the Garmin CD (not an SD card). A lot of people don't realize that at the time of purchase. The data you create on the handheld - Routes, Tracks & Waypoints can be transferred back and forth to the computer and back, just not the maps themselves. There are alternative software apps that will take the NOAA electronic charts and convert them into the format for Garmin's Mapsource PC software, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

I went into my local West Marine today to buy the Colorado 400C.  The price on the shelf was $449.00 but it rang up $349.00 w/ a $50.00 rebate.  The manager said that the computers have not been changed since black friday.    You may want to stop my West Marine and give it a shot.   I love the unit.  It has great detail and so far is easy to use.  It will get its first shot at 4am tomorrow looking for my duck blind.


----------



## lkdk (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm on the fence, I've looked at them both and they do have different maps. The oregon has more depth marks. Were the colorodo says 6ft for a large area the oregon has some areas at 1-2 ft. I was also checking the lagoon and it showed the way I go to get across some of the big flats. checking the areas I fish and the oregon showed me some holes that I know off. Just wondering what to do as west marine has the colorado on sale for $350 again, but on adventurestation.com has the Oregon for $485. I'm thinking that the maps would help went I went to new areas to. It's another hundred dollars, but most people say they only use there gps for knowing how fast they go. I think I would use it more looking for fishy ledges and holes.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

i believe the only differenc between the Oregon and Colarodo is the wheel vs. the touch screen. Go with the colorado the track wheel is sweet. 1 hand operation.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

just saw it at the west marine in titusville for $339 sunday.


----------

